# Will a Japanese 3ds LL charge with my regular 3ds EU charger?



## Yui Z (Dec 26, 2013)

I recently bought a Japanese 3ds LL/XL so I can get the Japanese ACNL game and I noticed that it doesn't come with the charger... I have the regular EU 3ds as well with it's charger and I was wondering if it would charge with that...? Otherwise I'll just buy a JP charger -
Thanks xD

EDIT: By the way - sorry if I've put this question in the wrong section :S


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 26, 2013)

bump - okay well I'm assuming that it will work... but if I'm wrong then please let me know >.<'


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, it will work.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

some people find that the voltage ruins the charger or something idk like it blows the charger light bulb because the voltage is different or something so idk so if the red charging light ever stops working it's probably because the bulb over heated and it blew (though i only remember this happening with using an american charger to charge a Jp. 3ds) if you use a usb cable to charge this should happen though.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 27, 2013)

Well just to be sure... anyone know where I can buy a JP 3ds LL charger on it's own??? To be honest, as long as it doesn't ruin the console itself i'm not too worried but if it did blow constantly then it would be annoying and a waste of money to keep buying new ones xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

you could probably buy one off amazon


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 27, 2013)

Is this it? I haven't seen one before xS http://www.amazon.co.uk/General-Cha...qid=1388150303&sr=8-1&keywords=3ds+LL+charger


----------



## Lassy (Dec 27, 2013)

Yui Z said:


> Is this it? I haven't seen one before xS http://www.amazon.co.uk/General-Cha...qid=1388150303&sr=8-1&keywords=3ds+LL+charger



Yes it's this. Japanese have the same charger as the American ones. c:
if you google it, you'll find the same chargers.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help :3


----------

